# Ford 8n hitch sometime works sometime doesn't



## Redmapleleaf (Sep 18, 2021)

Hi all,
I bought this Ford tractor recently and today is the first day that i have a grade blade attached to its hitch. I noticed that the hitch only work sometimes. Sometimes it would not lift or lower the blade at all. I checked the hydraulic oil level on the right side of the seat and it is full of clean oil. Would you know what problem this is and how to fix it?
Btw the loader of the tractor works without any problem. The loader is probably run on a separate hydraulic system, right?








Thank you for your help.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Redmapleleaf,

If your tractor has a front engine-mounted hydraulic pump, that is for operating the loader. Is this what you have??

I'm sure that you are aware that the PTO drives the hydraulic pump. Verify the PTO is in fact spinning. You may have malfunctioning control valve(s). These valves are located in the base of the hydraulic pump. Remove the inspection cover by the pump and verify the valves are moving in response to the lift control. Watch the attached U-Tube video: 






ford 8N hydraulic control valves check U-Tube - Bing video







www.bing.com





Your 8N tractor is 70 years old with an intermittent lift problem. If the pump and lift control valves are behaving normally, you will have to pull the lift cover under the seat and go through the entire lift system to get it to reliably function once again.


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

The lift only works when the PTO is engaged and the clutch is not pressed down. Even when it works on an 8n it is not very strong. If you do not have a PTO driven implement on the tractor you should have a PTO cover on the PTO stub shaft for safety.


----------



## Redmapleleaf (Sep 18, 2021)

BigT said:


> Good Morning Redmapleleaf,
> 
> If your tractor has a front engine-mounted hydraulic pump, that is for operating the loader. Is this what you have??
> 
> ...


Thanks BigT, yes I have a front engine mounted hydraulic pump for operating the loader. I have been watching a number of youtube video on the 8n hydraulic problems. Pretty much all of them don't have this intermittent problem. Either it works or it doesn't. I am not sure what could have caused this issue on my tractor where sometimes the hitch would work and sometimes it would not?


----------



## Redmapleleaf (Sep 18, 2021)

Vanman08 said:


> The lift only works when the PTO is engaged and the clutch is not pressed down. Even when it works on an 8n it is not very strong. If you do not have a PTO driven implement on the tractor you should have a PTO cover on the PTO stub shaft for safety.


Hi Vanman08, I do have the PTO engaged and the clutch is not pressed. I can hear the running sound of the PTO. It just that the hitch sometimes will work and sometimes it will not work as I change the position of the hitch control lever .


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Intermittent's are hard to find. You have to be checking when the lift is not working.


----------

